# Chops



## Paymaster (Jan 19, 2015)

Fired the Akorn and did a reverse sear on some thick cut boneless pork chops.


----------



## Zereh (Jan 19, 2015)

Very droolworthy. They look fabulous.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 19, 2015)

Lookin' good!


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice!  

I'm hoping that the 7 day forecast is right and next Sunday will be as nice as it's currently projected to be.  I have some country style ribs that I want to put on my so far only once used grill (bought just before winter set in with a vengeance).  My wife's sister and father will be dining with us, and I'll be cooking while they are at church.  It would be nice to be able to do it up right, but it's always chancy here in NE Colorado this time of year.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 19, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> Nice!
> 
> I'm hoping that the 7 day forecast is right and next Sunday will be as nice as it's currently projected to be.  I have some country style ribs that I want to put on my so far only once used grill (bought just before winter set in with a vengeance).  My wife's sister and father will be dining with us, and I'll be cooking while they are at church.  It would be nice to be able to do it up right, but it's always chancy here in NE Colorado this time of year.



Hope it works out for you. It got up to 70* here today.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow...what a fantastic looking dinner!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## CraigC (Jan 20, 2015)

Nice chops! Did you brine?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 20, 2015)

CraigC said:


> Nice chops! Did you brine?



No sir. I marinaded in McCormick's Garlic Herb and Wine marinade.

Thanks Y'all.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 20, 2015)

How long did you cook them and whats "reverse sear"?

I have not had much luck cooking chops slow.  My best results are when I treat them like steaks.
Pork chops as pictured take about 8-10 minutes to fry.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 20, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> How long did you cook them and whats "reverse sear"?
> 
> I have not had much luck cooking chops slow.  My best results are when I treat them like steaks.
> Pork chops as pictured take about 8-10 minutes to fry.



I cooked them at 300* until 120* and removed them. I opened the vents and got the Akorn to 650* and put the chops back on to sear them. They were good.


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 20, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> How long did you cook them and whats "reverse sear"?
> 
> I have not had much luck cooking chops slow.  My best results are when I treat them like steaks.
> Pork chops as pictured take about 8-10 minutes to fry.



Reverse sear is just searing at the end of the cooking process instead of the beginning.  I've only seen it in recipes for roasts, but that's because steaks and chops are usually not done slow.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 20, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> Reverse sear is just searing at the end of the cooking process instead of the beginning.  I've only seen it in recipes for roasts, but that's because steaks and chops are usually not done slow.



Yep. I like my steaks rare so I would not use reverse sear on them. But, with pork chops nearly 2" thick, it works well.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks.  I like my pork chops medium. A little pink.


----------

